# Help with New Workstation Design



## topanga (Aug 5, 2008)

I need advice on having a new Dell workstation configured. Anyone that knows computer hardware please comment on what the best hardware configuration would be for working with digital media and software application such as PS, LR, plus thousands of digital photos, and business applications like Quick Books. I appreciate any guidance you can give. I need to run a two screen configuration and use film scanners, and other peripherals as well.

What is the most important area not to cheap out in? 

I will probably upgrade to a Drobo system when my Western Digital external drives fill, so I am not really interested in internal RAID or multiple HDs unless I need to be advised otherwise.

Thank you in advance! 

Best,
Darr


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 6, 2008)

If you haven't seen these already, here's a couple of threads discussing most of the issues:

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?t=194'

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?t=2438


----------



## topanga (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you Brad!

Best,
Darr


----------

